# Schneiden Fels German Shepherds



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any input on this kennel? They seem to have some really nice and accomplished dogs.

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog, German Shepards, Shepherds, GSD, GSDs, pet, dog, breeder, import, importer, show, obedience, schutzhund, protection, tracking, ring sport, agility, specialty, cl

Considering them for our showline Obedience/Rally prospect.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen many of their dogs and been to their kennel. For what you are looking for I think it is a good choice to look into.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I met Jeff and Pat in 2004 when my wife was getting ready to trial her show line GSD for SchH3. Nice folks who train and trial their own dogs, in addition to showing. I think you could have a productive conversation with them about what you are looking for and the prospects of getting a dog from them that will suit you.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. I was feeling pretty good about this breeder and you guys just confirmed for me.

I have been talking to Jeff via email and he's been great about answering my questions. He has a planned litter that should be ready in January that he says will be what we're looking for. I'm hoping to go visit their kennel the end of October while my husband is on vacation. It's about 300 miles from us but from what I've seen and heard, worth the drive.


----------

